# Boost Pressure Control Valve



## stewartt (Nov 17, 2003)

Hi all,

Apparantly this control valve on my car has a mechanical malfunction. :? I found this using VAG-COM, clear the DTC but it then came straight back again. I don't know what it does (apart from the obvious) as I can not tell any difference from when it was working.
Does anyone know if this needs replacing, how much it will cost and will there be any benefit?

Thanks in advance.

Stu.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Could this be the DV?

If you post up the VAGCOM error code, I'm sure someone will be able to help


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

most likely to be N75 or N249

id check they were plugged in, and all pipes are ok/not split.

post back the vagcom fault.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Paul-S3 said:


> most likely to be N75 or N249
> 
> id check they were plugged in, and all pipes are ok/not split.
> 
> post back the vagcom fault.


I have heard recently from AmD they have found a number of N75 connectors to have wiring breaks, check the N75 connector in particular..

Its the thing under the Forge label and arrow


----------



## stewartt (Nov 17, 2003)

I will check and post the error code when I get home.
Thanks for your help.

Stu


----------



## stewartt (Nov 17, 2003)

Although there doesn't seem to be any effect of performance. :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

stewartt said:


> Although there doesn't seem to be any effect of performance. :?


You probably need to log boost, as you could have wastegate not opening properly and performance may be good but at the expense of melting the turbo! (as an extreme example)


----------



## stewartt (Nov 17, 2003)

Wak said:


> stewartt said:
> 
> 
> > Although there doesn't seem to be any effect of performance. :?
> ...


Now I'm scared


----------



## stewartt (Nov 17, 2003)

Well here is what vagcom said,

1 Fault Found:
17608 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction
P1200 - 35-00 - -

So it is N249 whatever that is :?

If I clear this code it will not come back unless the engine is revved and comes on boost.

I really hope this means something to somebody and they can pass this on to me, in Plain English.

Stu.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Have a look at this thread.... it may help..

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=37915


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

What this means is that when the boost pressure is building and the engine management system (EMS) is trying to turn the boost down its not getting the expected response. Since the is measuring the current/voltage characteristics of the N249 control valve it can tell that it is electrically responding so has flagged as a mechanical problem...

Vacuum diagram

N249 is the control valve which manages the vacuum line to the diverter valve, and controls the intake side of the turbo.... a problem here can result in momentary overboost or turbo-stalls... it could also indicate a pipe failure (see http://www.wak-tt.com/warnings/n249pipe.htm)


----------



## stewartt (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanls Wak, I will check this when I get home tonight.


----------



## stewartt (Nov 17, 2003)

And thanks Chip_iTT, must of been posting at the same time.

So which part do you guys think needs to be replaced?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

check the connector first!


----------

